# "Question Mark" Kick



## Gwai Lo Dan (Oct 23, 2016)

Do you guys teach / practice the "question mark" kick ? Is there a Korean name? I haven't seen it formally in tkd, although guys do it as what it is : fake front kick , turning kick.


----------



## drop bear (Oct 23, 2016)

kuokashin do it.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Oct 23, 2016)

We call it a pull-drag kick.


----------



## chrispillertkd (Oct 23, 2016)

That was how I was originally taught to do a turning kick. My instructor is an ITF member and the ITF turning kick is performed differently (and I've learned both versions) but he also has roots in the Chang Moo Kwan. I don't know for sure but the method used in the kick in the video _may_ be a hold over from how things were done in the Chang Moo Kwan before the KKW unified the Kwans.

Pax,

Chris


----------



## Rough Rider (Oct 23, 2016)

chrispillertkd said:


> That was how I was originally taught to do a turning kick.


We still do it that way at my school.  In fact, the first part of the move (where he brought his knee straight up) is the same whether we're doing a roundhouse (turning) kick, front kick, or side kick.  That way your opponent doesn't know what's coming.  So, to answer the original question, I would just call that a roundhouse kick.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Oct 23, 2016)

Rough Rider said:


> We still do it that way at my school.  In fact, the first part of the move (where he brought his knee straight up) is the same whether we're doing a roundhouse (turning) kick, front kick, or side kick.  That way your opponent doesn't know what's coming.  So, to answer the original question, I would just call that a roundhouse kick.


The slide makes it different


----------



## Rough Rider (Oct 23, 2016)

Oh, I see it now.  He slid in with his plant foot. Very clever.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Oct 24, 2016)

Touch Of Death said:


> The slide makes it different



Not really. I teach students to chamber the same way, regardless of the kick (or as close as they can manage...). So this is just a roundhouse kick. The slide is just one of several methods taught to close distance if the target is outside of range. It's still a roundhouse.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Oct 24, 2016)

Dirty Dog said:


> Not really. I teach students to chamber the same way, regardless of the kick (or as close as they can manage...). So this is just a roundhouse kick. The slide is just one of several methods taught to close distance if the target is outside of range. It's still a roundhouse.


No, he is really sliding on the floor. Call it what ever you want, but it requires a higher skill level to perform.


----------



## RTKDCMB (Oct 24, 2016)

I did that in sparring once and gave my sparring partner 5 stitches above the eye.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Oct 24, 2016)

Touch Of Death said:


> No, he is really sliding on the floor. Call it what ever you want, but it requires a higher skill level to perform.



Well, ok, it's not the easiest version of the roundhouse. But it's still a roundhouse. And while it's more difficult than a standing roundhouse, most of our students can do a slide to close the distance by around 5th geup. They could probably do it sooner, if we spent more class time on it.


----------



## KangTsai (Oct 24, 2016)

It's a really easy kick for me, and I drill it all the time. There's no Korean name for the kick.


----------



## andyjeffries (Oct 24, 2016)

We use/train it too, we normally refer to it as a downward turning kick. We always come over the front shoulder (so a closed side shot).


----------



## Touch Of Death (Oct 24, 2016)

Dirty Dog said:


> Well, ok, it's not the easiest version of the roundhouse. But it's still a roundhouse. And while it's more difficult than a standing roundhouse, most of our students can do a slide to close the distance by around 5th geup. They could probably do it sooner, if we spent more class time on it.


None of this is rocket science.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Oct 24, 2016)

Touch Of Death said:


> None of this is rocket science.



Some strikes sure make you feel like you're going to take off...


----------



## Earl Weiss (Oct 24, 2016)

I guess the question  would first be what are the characteristics of this kick that make it different than another systems "Turning" "Side Turning" "Roundhouse" kick? IS it the chamber? Support foot slide? Follow thru? Angle?


----------



## oftheherd1 (Oct 24, 2016)

I was taught that kick by one of the assistant instructors in the Hapkido I studied.  I don't know if it was a more advanced kick in Hapkido or if he learned it elsewhere and just wanted me to know.  When I taught, I did teach that kick.  It seemed easier for women, or men who were very, very flexible; such as orientals.

The nice thing about the kick is that it can be transitioned into a face kick, side kick, hook kick, or knee or ankle kick.  They all look the same at the start.


----------



## JR 137 (Oct 24, 2016)

It's a common kick.  It's just a fake front kick into a roundhouse.  The more flexible you are, the easier it is to use.

No one in either dojo I've trained at "taught" the kick; people would get hit with it enough times to say "I'll try it too."

Several women at my dojo use it quite often and effectively.  One it particular will fake a front kick, hit me upside the head with a roundhouse, then bury a side kick into my stomach while I look like I'm swatting away flies.  When she brings her knee straight up, I know what's coming.  She's flexible enough to break up her rythym while standing on one leg and lands both kicks.  Sometimes she'll hit me with a kick before I can block, other times she'll hit me after I block.  Pisses me off, in a good way.


----------



## marques (Oct 24, 2016)

I like that. After a couple of front kicks. But from the left (lead) side. Shorter distance and from a quite blind angle.
From the right (rear) side, it is a too large movement. Even Bisping can defend that. Joking. In fact,  he was tagged!...


----------



## Touch Of Death (Oct 24, 2016)

oftheherd1 said:


> I was taught that kick by one of the assistant instructors in the Hapkido I studied.  I don't know if it was a more advanced kick in Hapkido or if he learned it elsewhere and just wanted me to know.  When I taught, I did teach that kick.  It seemed easier for women, or men who were very, very flexible; such as orientals.
> 
> The nice thing about the kick is that it can be transitioned into a face kick, side kick, hook kick, or knee or ankle kick.  They all look the same at the start.


We call that master key basics. They all start the same; so, they never know what is coming.


----------



## marques (Oct 25, 2016)

Touch Of Death said:


> We call that master key basics. They all start the same; so, they never know what is coming.


Agree.
The defence is stepping aside (some directions possible) since the knee moves upwards, instead of guessing what is coming.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Oct 25, 2016)

Rough Rider said:


> We still do it that way at my school.  In fact, the first part of the move (where he brought his knee straight up) is the same whether we're doing a roundhouse (turning) kick, front kick, or side kick.  That way your opponent doesn't know what's coming.  So, to answer the original question, I would just call that a roundhouse kick.


Interesting. We have the same approach in NGA, except for the side kick. Now I need to go try that entry to a side kick.


----------



## Gwai Lo Dan (Oct 27, 2016)

marques said:


> . Even Bisping can defend that. Joking. In fact,  he was tagged!...


Would you believe that I caught him with a straightforward turning kick?


----------



## marques (Jun 20, 2017)

From 20:50. Enjoy!


----------



## Gwai Lo Dan (Jun 20, 2017)

marques said:


> From 20:50. Enjoy!


I saw the kick and though "uhm, interesting.  I have to practice that kick more!"

Here's a short discussion. Question mark kick expert praises Holly Holm’s KO


----------



## clfsean (Jun 21, 2017)

Dirty Dog said:


> Not really. I teach students to chamber the same way, regardless of the kick (or as close as they can manage...). So this is just a roundhouse kick. The slide is just one of several methods taught to close distance if the target is outside of range. It's still a roundhouse.



Yup... How I learned it in the first place back int he 80's. Front, Side, Round all can happen from that single chamber position.


----------



## Buka (Jun 21, 2017)

Right to the expert....


----------



## Gwai Lo Dan (Jun 21, 2017)

Master Ken moves quite well!


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jun 21, 2017)

Buka said:


> Right to the expert....


I love how he slips in an invitation.

And when did he start hanging the other belt off the side?


----------



## Gwai Lo Dan (Jun 21, 2017)

gpseymour said:


> And when did he start hanging the other belt off the side?


I hadn't noticed initially.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jun 21, 2017)

Gwai Lo Dan said:


> I hadn't noticed initially.


Now I'm waiting for him to add a sash.


----------



## Rough Rider (Jun 21, 2017)

gpseymour said:


> And when did he start hanging the other belt off the side?



In season 4 ep1, Master Ken promoted himself to Red/White (although I think there's a bit of black in there, too).  He also promoted every student except for Billy, who has been expecting a promotion to Black Belt for quite some time.  In season 4 ep 4, Billy stole Master ken's old black belt (with 11 stripes BTW), and started his own school in the broom closet.  This is the last show episode so far, but after that one, I notices Master Ken wearing the black belt on the side during his "extra content" videos, so I guess he took it back.  He also started wearing the beret upon his self-promotion to Red/White.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jun 21, 2017)

Rough Rider said:


> In season 4 ep1, Master Ken promoted himself to Red/White (although I think there's a bit of black in there, too).  He also promoted every student except for Billy, who has been expecting a promotion to Black Belt for quite some time.  In season 4 ep 4, Billy stole Master ken's old black belt (with 11 stripes BTW), and started his own school in the broom closet.  This is the last show episode so far, but after that one, I notices Master Ken wearing the black belt on the side during his "extra content" videos, so I guess he took it back.  He also started wearing the beret upon his self-promotion to Red/White.


How often are you going to get an "informative" rating for a Master Ken post, eh?


----------



## oftheherd1 (Jun 29, 2017)

Gwai Lo Dan said:


> I saw the kick and though "uhm, interesting.  I have to practice that kick more!"
> 
> Here's a short discussion. Question mark kick expert praises Holly Holm’s KO





clfsean said:


> Yup... How I learned it in the first place back int he 80's. Front, Side, Round all can happen from that single chamber position.



I also learned that in the mid-80s.  So I was surprised to see what I thought was a reference to him being the originator of the kick.  Did I read it wrong or has he been credited with inventing a kick from at least the mid-80s (and probably much older than that)?


----------

